# Whites tree frog noise!



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Finally I have some noise out of one of my whites... Although it's a very quiet, cute almost squeak noise... Like rubbing a wet finger on glass or something! Is this a male practicing or is it the female? It's the smaller of the 2 by the looks of it.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i have one that craoks he started wth strang noises then got louder


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooo joy.. I don't mind though, they are cute :flrt:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

he is qiut loud :lol2:


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

mines croak every time we hoover and spray them and when it rains and at night god they actually croak all the bloody time lol lol


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

mine crokes really loud and is only a lil fellow, I'm sure the females can make sounds but the sound of a male whites is pretty loud and clear.


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

My large Whites tree frog Trevor sounds off like a foghorn if my friend calls round or I start hoovering or any loud noise luckily He doesnt go on all the time or all night


----------

